# Performance Power Bandsaw Manual



## Ridgeback (21 Jun 2010)

Hi to all. I have bought a (nasty) second hand Performance Power (B&Q) 230mm two wheel bandsaw (model number: HBS9-4) which unfortunately did not come with a manual. Any chance that someone out there has a manual that they could scan and email me?. Thanks


----------



## 9fingers (21 Jun 2010)

The address and phone number can be seen in this manual

http://www.gmcompany.com/download/tmp/m ... 27_ED8.pdf

They might be able to help

Bob


----------



## Ridgeback (22 Jun 2010)

Hi Bob. Thank you for the lead. For info for others, Performance Power helpline (actually it is B&Q) is on 0845 300 2577. An alternative to the 0845 number is 023 8025 6256 - Ask for Technical helpline then ask for Performance Power helpline. Also, another number is 01302 721791 for B&Q's Performance Tools made by Nu Tool prior to 2004. This is a great forum. Thank you.


----------



## Ridgeback (28 Jun 2010)

Hi Bob. Re the bandsaw manual, I have managed to get a copy of a 300w PP230BDS Manual which is exactly the same as the 300w NuTool/Performance Power HBS9-4 unit (no thanks to B&Q though - they were most unhelpful). I could send a copy to UKworkshop but being a "newby" would need some advice. Maybe it would be of help to someone else one day.


----------



## 9fingers (28 Jun 2010)

Hi Ridgeback,

Glad to hear that you have got the info you sought.

UKW does not have storage space for uploads and sites like Flikr and Photobucket only host pictures not pdf files
So if you have some webspace, then you could host it yourself and just post a link to it in the tools forum with an explicit title such as

"Performance power PP230BDS/Nutool HBS9-4 Manual available" 

or if you don't have stable webspace available just ask people to PM you if they want a copy.

hth

Bob


----------



## Dan-K (29 Jun 2010)

There may be another option if you don't have webspace: google documents allows files to be uploaded to your personal storage online. 
The most useful aspect to you though is the ability to *Publish* or *Share* an uploaded document, which means anyone can view it. 

Here's a random example - it was recently published on this site so I hope no-one minds me reproducing it as an example:
http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=...TAtYjI0Zi00OTFjLThmYmUtYzI2ZDdkODFhMTRi&hl=en
Hopefully that works and if you click on the link everyone can see 'my' file on google docs. 

Of course you can post a nice looking link like Log to object - online! instead


----------



## 9fingers (29 Jun 2010)

Thanks for that tip Dan. A new one to me and seems painless to use.

cheers

Bob


----------

